

An unobtrusive registration and login form - uggedal
http://en.t37.net/a-great-example-of-registration-form-at-was-it-up.html

======
zaidf
I made the mistake of entering my cell phone email(that sends a txt) and I get
random texts at night even when my site is up. I think they have a lot of
fine-tuning to do with their basic functionality.

~~~
amoeba
I found this too.

